# Logitech Driving Force GT Problem



## puerto505 (8. Oktober 2010)

habe ein riesiges problem.

bin neu im land der spiele-lenkräder, heute frisch gekauft. angeschlossen, treiber aufgespielt ohne probleme.
während der treiber-installation hat sich das lenkrad mehrmals intialisiert so wies aussieht (fuhr links-und rechtsendanschlag automatisch ab) und blieb dann in der "mitte" stehen, aber das verkehrt.
d.h., das lenkrad steht in der mittelstellung schief (nach rechts geneigt wie rechts lenken).

laut logi-profiler ist diese stellung "0", also mitte. wenn ich es optisch auf gerade stelle, habe ich schon über 20% links-lenkeinschlag.

wie gesagt, mit lenkrädern kenne ich mich (noch) nicht aus - ist das mein fehler und wenn ja, wie kann ich das wo korrigieren oder habe ich ein defektes neugerät bekommen (lenkrad schief montiert)

hoffe auf eure hilfe (will endlich f1 2010 mit geradem lenkrad zocken)!!!!


----------



## Lexx (8. Oktober 2010)

schau mal systemsteuerung/geräte und drucker/"lenkrad"
und kalibriere dort mal, dann wieder im logitech. 

steck mal aus, warte 30 sekunden, 
einstecken, 30 sekunden warten.

bist du dir auch sicher, daß du die logitech-treiber wirklich brauchst?
ich hätts mal ohne treiber probiert. erst bei unbekannter hardware..


----------

